# lets start a youtube video library



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

So we have all been there; searching through the endless amounts of videos online to learn from. However, there is a TON of junk videos out there that are, well, useless. So, if y'all would be so kind as to share some of the YouTube channels you have subscribed to we could get a good list going.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This is a neat video showing how 2 shipping containers were transformed into a 2 bedroom cabin/home/hideaway.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> This is a neat video showing how 2 shipping containers were transformed into a 2 bedroom cabin/home/hideaway.
> 
> Video


How cool! great find and idea.Could reinforce it and put it underground too.:2thumb:

Heres one we like ,


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

This one is cool too. Im going to build one.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> How cool! great find and idea.Could reinforce it and put it underground too.:2thumb:
> 
> Heres one we like ,
> 
> http://youtu.be/nXy32Dr4Z4A




Oooooo! I like this one.

DIY - $50 Chicken Coop / Buying vs. Building, Self Sufficient Living - BE CHEAP!!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All good ideas here.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Here's an idea of what's coming.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

All really great vids. How about some of y'alls favorite how to videos. Here are a couple of my favorites.

Brain tan a deer(part 1):





Bug out bag:





Web gear:





...and just for fun, Old Yeller!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Swedish fire torch videos, two different methods. Tried this out camping last summer and it worked surprisingly well.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> How cool! great find and idea.Could reinforce it and put it underground too.:2thumb:
> 
> Heres one we like ,


This is probably the best one I've seen...


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This is #1 in a series of dehydrating instructional vids (8 in the series I think) - best I've seen so far.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Great idea maybe this thread will become a sticky.

```

```


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Truck stuck? Don't have a wench? Here's an idea....


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

alwaysready said:


> Great idea maybe this thread will become a sticky.


I think so to, done

BB


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

lining a soap mold


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, zracer7, that bugout bag video sort of goes overboard for a 72 hour bag. Or maybe I'm just thinking in terms of a Get Home Bag. 

I just read a thread on that underground shipping container project. He spent $12,500 and it's really nice, but a bit out of my price range at the moment. I did pick up something to the effect that although we know containers are made to be stacked (very strong corners) and their tops are not strong, their floors are very strong. One guy posted that he flips them over when burying them. That's new to me and interesting. 

I've seen a few of those Swedish fire torch videos, including those two. I need to find time to try a few variations. Good clever stuff.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

AR15 combat zero.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

zracer7 said:


> AR15 combat zero.


Excellent video!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ThatPrepperGuy (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's a well-to-do on how to build a house.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ThatPrepperGuy said:


> Here's a well-to-do on how to build a house.


I think Ana White's video on her MIL duplex is way better.


----------



## quiddlyoo (Aug 30, 2013)

I enjoy this series- Florida viewpoint, but uses for common weeds are quite interesting-


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Simple suggestion:

If any of us from here do any, lets put a "tag" in the video description = Prepared Society, preperaredsociety.com, preparedsociety, etc... 

I have some "how to..." I have been meaning to do for hunting stuff (gadgets, ops, improvisations and the like)


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Preserving Cheese*

A handy skill to learn...


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Home made Mayonaise*

If done properly, it is much better tasting and healthier than the store bought...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*How prepared are we?*






I don't understand why the video shows up sometimes, and not others, as in here and now.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*Dehydrating Raw Eggs*






For those interested: I got 30 dehydrated, powdered eggs in one quart.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Wow!*


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Grimm, I've watched most of her videos on the momplex. Especially since we are planning our own diy ICF home to start soon.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Grimm, I've watched most of her videos on the momplex. Especially since we are planning our own diy ICF home to start soon.


Isn't she great! I love her wood working plans. I noticed people selling them on ebay!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wood burning stove made from a propane tank.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Would y'all please add the title of the video to to your post? Some folks don't have the auto-preview feature enabled, and it will also help the folks with slower connections to know what they are clicking on before they open it. Thanks!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Would y'all please add the title of the video to to your post? Some folks don't have the auto-preview feature enabled, and it will also help the folks with slower connections to know what they are clicking on before they open it. Thanks!


Did I not do that?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Did I not do that?


I wasn't singling you out


----------

